# Hissing/Huffing



## Nerdhero (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey all

Was handling my yearling Diamond today, when wiping down his enclosure I had him draped around my shoulders/neck which i do occasionally, he generally will just chill there or explore my hair.

He seemed comfortable so i put on the tv and sat down. After 10 or so mins i heard a little huffing sound, basically like an exaggerated exhale. Only because he was close to my ears could i hear it. He did it a couple more times sporadically and i figured ok something is making you uncomfortable lets put you back. 

As i was removing him from my neck he did it a few more times but his body language appeared relaxed the whole time. He got off fine and moved around in my hands for a a few minutes before being put away.

So are these little noises him being grumpy? The only time ive heard him make a similar noise is if he is asleep and i nudge him with the hook to wake him up. If anything these noises werent as loud/aggressive? I wouldn't call it a hiss.

Interested to hear other peoples experiences with this. On a side note he only shed a couple weeks ago and had done a crap the day before so i figured he wasnt digesting.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 19, 2018)

Sounds like its just a snake being a snake.
You should hear my hatchling BHP's they don't hiss in the early weeks/months they growl.


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 19, 2018)

So when you say that you mean he just does it occasionally or is it a response to being uncomfortable. Im happy to be leaving him alone on days that he isnt in the mood. Was just perplexing how his body language seemed quite calm. The noises were comical, almost like a temper tantrum


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jan 19, 2018)

It’s just him exhaling after exerting himself if he was moving around on your neck either that or normal breathing nothing to worry about


----------



## Wally (Jan 19, 2018)

Might not have liked what was on the TV.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 19, 2018)

No need for probing or popping... Obviously female...


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 20, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Sounds like its just a snake being a snake.
> You should hear my hatchling BHP's they don't hiss in the early weeks/months they growl.



The bhp I used to own had the loudest hiss I have ever heard. He was all bluff tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

